# how many rasboras?



## jack-rythm (18 Sep 2012)

I want chilli rasboras in my 30cm cube.. how many can I have?


----------



## darren636 (18 Sep 2012)

at least 12 . max 30, i would say. great fish. 
where are you getting them from btw?


----------



## Matt Warner (18 Sep 2012)

How many litres is this tank?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (18 Sep 2012)

There Should be about 25-30 Litres in a 30 cube Matt, Depending on height(Fluval Ebis are 35 high etc) and glass thickness.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (18 Sep 2012)

Sounds like a huge amount to me!?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (18 Sep 2012)

Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> Sounds like a huge amount to me!?



Sorry, my comment was to mat not original poster. I was talking In Litres not. Fish number.

Will make myself more clear in future


----------



## Morgan Freeman (19 Sep 2012)

Doh! I should have noticed too


----------



## jack-rythm (19 Sep 2012)

my nano is 27l so im confused.. u think 12-30 fish? and my mate orders them in locally luckily. Im after chilli rasobras or something small and red to really go with my riccia and dragon stone


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Sep 2012)

Either Chillis or Boraras Maculata


----------



## darren636 (19 Sep 2012)

12 - 30 yes. 21 is a good number.


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Sep 2012)

Whatever the number watch out they are great jumpers and somehow manage to escape through the narrowest of gaps. Great little critters though, among my favourite.


----------



## HarryRobinson (19 Sep 2012)

How many would you recommend for my tank guys? Only 15 liters


----------



## darren636 (19 Sep 2012)

oohhhh dude. that is pushing it....7?  but it is a very small tank... and they do need a good group to feel secure.


----------



## jack-rythm (19 Sep 2012)

so... yeah... lol I duno why I created this post lol. lots of tangents.. what do people recommend for a 27l cube?


----------

